# Swap meet in Dallas, TX : Interested?



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Hey folks,

No official announcement yet, but there is going to be a swap meet in Dallas coming up in early February or early March. This is going to involve everyone in the Dallas area that's into HO cars, and possibly 32nd. Would any of you out there be interested in coming? We would like to bring in some HO scale suppliers too. Any contact information would be appreciated.

Rich


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> No official announcement yet, but there is going to be a swap meet in Dallas coming up in early February or early March. This is going to involve everyone in the Dallas area that's into HO cars, and possibly 32nd. Would any of you out there be interested in coming? We would like to bring in some HO scale suppliers too. Any contact information would be appreciated.
> 
> Rich


If you reduce emigration standards to admit Californians, I will come.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

resinmonger said:


> If you reduce emigration standards to admit Californians, I will come.


I will loan you my passport Joe. And Rich you know I'm in!


Dave


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

hmmm... Dallas Tx.. reroute the load..."gee boss got lost on the 635" ,, if I'm coming that way ,,, I'll be there.. 
Chris


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Will there be any Tyco's for sale??? Sorry Rich, it's to far for me...RM


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

CJ53 said:


> hmmm... Dallas Tx.. reroute the load..."gee boss got lost on the 635" ,, if I'm coming that way ,,, I'll be there..
> Chris


Oh heck just say your 635 he'll know your stuck, its Dullass's long term parking lot...lol


Dave

(you can park here I'll drive you down hippy)


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

I'll see if Bob Beers and Danny Esposito want to take a road trip.Maybe Kevin McEoy and Carl Mendez also.


----------



## txronharris (Jun 1, 2005)

I'll be there if I can. Be good to meet some of you guys in person. Where and when might be the deciding factor. Having a track or two there to play on with our new purchases might not be a bad idea either. Only other suggestion is make sure you've got food too. Lots and lots of food. Nothing's better than running cars and eating BBQ or something else in the tasty category. Actually. I'm just _halfway_ kidding about the food. But the tracks might be a good idea.


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

Hi Rich,
I am in Abilene and should be able to make it in March. I was going every year when the shop in Plano was open. Trading and racing was lots of fun.
Russell


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Okay folks, I have some details. It's gonna be on Saturday March the 7th. Dallas Slot Cars will be hosting the event. It's quite the buzz around here. I'll continue the info in this thread and one in the events section. Thanks for the interest guys!

Rich


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

CJ53 said:


> hmmm... Dallas Tx.. reroute the load..."gee boss got lost on the 635" ,, if I'm coming that way ,,, I'll be there..
> Chris


Chris,

Take me...take me...take me!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hat:

If it works out for you let me know if we could figure out some sort of Car/Truck pool deal-e-o. 

Bob...I want to go...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I wish I could, Rich... I have a hard time seeing the local shows.... Need a professional driver, Tom S??? Load up the suburban, I'll drive and you guys can fly down.. Will work for chassis........and bodies.....

UtherJoe


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

On my calendar!!!! Please continue to post details! Like where all the good pre-show trading happens the night before LOL.

Mapquest says it's only 9 hrs 40 min. Finally, a really close show.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

1624 miles.....25 1/2 hours away....


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Cool SP!!! I figured I might as well post the info here too.....

Hey folks,
:woohoo:
It's official. Dallas Slot Cars will be hosting the first annual North Texas Slot Car Swap Meet on Saturday, March the 7th. 
Dallas Slot Cars features an 8 lane 155' King Track (24th scale) and a 6 lane 21st Century HO track.
www.dallasslotcars.com
:dude:
Vendor set up starts at 8 AM.
Doors open to the public at 9 AM.
Swap Meet runs from 9 AM to 2 PM.
HO Races start at 3 PM.

Table space is available on a first come first serve basis so register today!
Deadline to register is February 15th.
Register via Email or by calling the number on the website.
Hope to see ya'll there! :wave:
:woohoo::woohoo:
www.dallasslotcars.com:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Hey guys,
Here's the registration costs. Tables are provided.

$20 for a half table, $35 for a full 8 ft table if registered by 2-15-09.

$30 for a half table walk in registration.

DallasSlotCars is now a member at HT so you can PM them directly.

Admission is free so come on out and enjoy the fun!!!!!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

you forgot a couple of added attractions. be abused by Coach in person! see Richs 43 STP indy dirt mod..hehehe.. this is going to be SOOO Cool thanks Rich !


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

coach61 said:


> you forgot a couple of added attractions. be abused by Coach in person! see Richs 43 STP indy dirt mod..hehehe.. this is going to be SOOO Cool thanks Rich !


Those two things alone would be worth the 3000 + mile round trip!!! Sure, rub some more salt in the wound, coach!!! Dangit, I wish I could do it!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

*Alabama Gang rides again!*



SplitPoster said:


> On my calendar!!!! Please continue to post details! Like where all the good pre-show trading happens the night before LOL.
> 
> Mapquest says it's only 9 hrs 40 min. Finally, a really close show.


Hey,
Maybe you could hook up with Jim Norton and his crew and ya'll could ride out here together? :hat::hat::hat: We are currently working travel arrangements at a local hotel. I'll post that when i get more info.

Rich


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Those two things alone would be worth the 3000 + mile round trip!!! Sure, rub some more salt in the wound, coach!!! Dangit, I wish I could do it!!


Yeah same thing here!! I am from maryland.. 

Wes


----------



## DallasSlotCars (Aug 3, 2008)

Hello all from Dallas Slot Cars,

We are excited and proud to be hosting this event. Please don't hesitate to email through Dallas Slot Cars website or PM me here with any questions. There are photos on our website to give you an idea of the huge amount of space we have available for tables.

We will have food!! We Texans know BBQ and Tex Mex so you won't go hungry.

Please ask about hotels before you book. Our favorite and always reliable is the La Qunita at Highway 80 and Jim Miller Rd. Plenty of fast food and fuel nearby. A 24 hr casual restaurant attached to the hotel. Its very convenient with easy on/off the highway. The rates are usually $70 night. Its about 4 miles from the track

La Quinta Inn
Dallas East (I-30)
8303 East R. L. Thornton Freeway
Dallas, TX 75228-7105
Phone: (214) 324-3731
website: lq.com

Again, please ask if you have any questions. 
Hope to see and meet everyone in March.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Hey Folks!

Here's some pics and info on Dallas Slot Cars.

The 21st Century HO track.

















The 155' King Track

























And parts for the big cars. Snacks and drinks, too.

















Plenty of work room for boxes.









There is a 60 x 22 room that the swap meet will be held in.


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Hey,
> Maybe you could hook up with Jim Norton and his crew and ya'll could ride out here together? :hat::hat::hat: We are currently working travel arrangements at a local hotel. I'll post that when i get more info.
> 
> Rich


Would be happy to pick up hitchhikers, but Huntsville is 350 miles NNE from me - and Dallas is 600 miles WNW. Any convergence would have to be enroute on I-20 somewhere. That could be done.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

tomhocars said:


> I'll see if Bob Beers and Danny Esposito want to take a road trip.Maybe Kevin McEoy and Carl Mendez also.


Road Trip? Tom, we sure would like to see you guys show up!
My wife is a travel agent if anyone needs help with arrangements. 

Rich :hat::thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I know you put alot of time, work and your heart into this show Rich, and I would love to attend, but it's a long drive for us Yankees!! My offer still stands Tom, if ya change your mind. You supply the trailer and the lock. You keep the key. I'll know for sure if my blazer is capable after my FL trip later this month..


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Well, we are rolling out the red carpet for the yankees if any yuse guys wanna come on out. Set up starts at 8 am, the show runs from 9am to 3pm.

Rich


----------

